# London cat club show



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi all,

Is anyone going to the London show in woking? I'm new to showing myself so it will be our first outing. Does anyone know what this one's like? 

Thanks xx


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi 

I went last year and it was really good  nice friendly show ! Not sure if i am going this time though but good luck and let us know how you get on


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm going. Though not showed at this Venue before so no idea what it's like either, sorry! What breed are you showing?


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> I'm going. Though not showed at this Venue before so no idea what it's like either, sorry! What breed are you showing?


We'll be in the bsh section. How about you? Perhaps we'll see you there then!

xx


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

staceyscats1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I went last year and it was really good  nice friendly show ! Not sure if i am going this time though but good luck and let us know how you get on


Excellent! Thanks, that's just what I wanted to hear. Feeling very nervous so it's great to hear that it's a friendly one!  As it's our first show I'm not expecting any big results. Fingers crossed we'll just get through it intact! LOL!  but I'll be sure to let you know how we get on!  xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Dozymoo said:


> We'll be in the bsh section. How about you? Perhaps we'll see you there then!
> 
> xx


Siamese me. I like Black Tipped BSH.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Ahh, i like them too. I don't know anything about Siamese but they are stunning. I'll have to see if I can see your cat there. xx


----------



## Anna Shafto (Aug 18, 2008)

I will be there too - taking pictures for Cat Planet | Pedigree Cat | Breeders | Exhibitors | Owners | Show Results | GCCF Judge Critiques | Kittens For Sale - If you drop me a pm with your cat's name I will come and find you to get your picture


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Dozymoo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is anyone going to the London show in woking? I'm new to showing myself so it will be our first outing. Does anyone know what this one's like?
> 
> Thanks xx


Its a bit too far for me so I wont be going unfortunatly.

Best of luck though, Iam sure you will love it. And dont worry, if you forget anything it can all be bought at the show. Just remember to clean the ears, clip nails etc. Iam sure you know what to do. Let us know how you do


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Jen26 said:


> Its a bit too far for me so I wont be going unfortunatly.
> 
> Best of luck though, Iam sure you will love it. And dont worry, if you forget anything it can all be bought at the show. Just remember to clean the ears, clip nails etc. Iam sure you know what to do. Let us know how you do


Thanks Jen! I'm going to do my best to try to take it all in! Fingers crossed I won't make any major faux pas! LOL! I'll definately let you know how we get on! xx


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Anna Shafto said:


> I will be there too - taking pictures for Cat Planet | Pedigree Cat | Breeders | Exhibitors | Owners | Show Results | GCCF Judge Critiques | Kittens For Sale - If you drop me a pm with your cat's name I will come and find you to get your picture


Excellent! Thanks Anna. I'll drop you a pm now! xx


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

Good luck with your first show Dozymoo.

I'm sure you're going to find it addictive!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Sarnajes said:


> Good luck with your first show Dozymoo.
> 
> I'm sure you're going to find it addictive!


Thanks Tasha,
I think you're right about it being addictive. I'm nervous but I'm really looking forward to it. 

I've been to a few shows as a spectator but this will be the first time I've ever experienced vetting in etc. I just hope my little kitty is going to take to it ok too. I'd hate for her to have a awful day, so fingers crossed!  xx


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

GETTING WEIRDLY NERVOUS NOW!:eek6::eek6::crazy::crazy: Must stop thinking about Saturday!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

You'll be fine :thumbsup: 

I'm not getting nervous just questioning why I'm going all that way :eek6: I hate having to get up early


----------



## Jennicat (Jan 20, 2009)

Good luck Dozymoo  I'll be showing for the first time soon, and i'm sure i will be just as nervious as you! 

Hopefully will be coming along


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

my cat got pc & bob @ this show. was a nice day cuz was nice and hot and they had an ice cream van lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

ps. was GREAT to meet you dozymoo!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> ps. was GREAT to meet you dozymoo!


Great meeting you too! 

Cleo came second in her category of 3. She lost out to a much older cat who was already a champion though, so I'm glad she managed to hold her own against such stiff competition! Plus, she seemed to really take the day in her stride. She just sat and purred all day! So proud of her, and looking forward to taking her out again in the autumn. There are a few shows around the south east that we're thinking of trying her at.

I enjoyed the day too. The people watching alone was an endless source of entertainment!!! Aren't some people frighteningly competative!? ::lol:

 xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

people watching is the best bit lol 
look forward to seeing her again, maybe have a stroke next time! i ave a few shows down south booked.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> people watching is the best bit lol
> look forward to seeing her again, maybe have a stroke next time! i ave a few shows down south booked.


Excellent! Let me know which shows and I'll look out for you.  xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yeah will do


----------

